# "Unknown EABI object attribute 68" on BeagleBone



## mb2015 (Oct 14, 2015)

I installed a 10.2-STABLE snapshot on my BeagleBone Black, then grabbed the latest source and upgraded the old fashioned way, to make sure it would work. It seems to be fine.

However, during the `make buildkernel KERNCONF=BEAGLEBONE` stage, I got many warnings from ld saying "Unknown EABI object attribute 68". What does that mean, and should I worry about it?


----------

